# How big is Samsung?



## Gizmo (3/6/15)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## johan (3/6/15)

Very interesting, knew they were big, but never thought they are that big - 489000 employees in 2014 from one man's initiative!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

